# jaw jacker came in



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

After borrowing a fellow ice fisherman's jaw jacker up in mich. Last year i tried to order one. Lost out as they sold out. Got in early this year and mine just came to the house. Just for info for the guys who missed out last winter.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

How much? I saw Showmethecrappies had one last year. Very slick.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

37 bucks directly from http://www.jawjackerfishing.com/ in the online store section.
They went very quickly last year so I had to get my order in to beat the rush


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

These look very interesting. I would like to see on in action and use one before buying one. Any body wanna meet up on the ice that has one?

Jeremy


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

JawJacker considered a tip up?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That is what I was also wondering 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

It seems like it works the same way but you put your rod in instead of having the spool and no rod.

Jeremy


----------



## TURKEY09 (Feb 18, 2011)

They are considered a tip up by the ODNR. We had this discussion last year on IFO.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

FishingJunkie92 said:


> These look very interesting. I would like to see on in action and use one before buying one. Any body wanna meet up on the ice that has one?
> 
> Jeremy


If you wait that long to try to get one, you may be waiting until next season to get it. And thats no joke either. They sold out within weeks last year.


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

chaunc said:


> If you wait that long to try to get one, you may be waiting until next season to get it. And thats no joke either. They sold out within weeks last year.


With that said I just ordered one haha. Thanks brother

Jeremy


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks like I'm gonna need 1 to see how they work thanks for the reply 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

The jawjackers are pretty sweet, we had good luck on them last yeat ice fishing New Mexico and Colorado. Just watch out when your loading those bad boys, they'll give you a nice stinger.

Here's a short video of my buddy using the JawJacker, get ya'll pumped for ice season...... I know im ready!


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

fishingfoolBG said:


> The jawjackers are pretty sweet, we had good luck on them last yeat ice fishing New Mexico and Colorado. Just watch out when your loading those bad boys, they'll give you a nice stinger.


Is there a minimum rod action to set these with. I have 6 or 8 rods ranging from Ultra Light up to Medium Heavy, maybe 1 heavy. Thanks for the help fellas

Jeremy


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

What you guys putting on. Just a sitting mealworm or Minnie?


----------



## TURKEY09 (Feb 18, 2011)

FishingJunkie92 said:


> Is there a minimum rod action to set these with. I have 6 or 8 rods ranging from Ultra Light up to Medium Heavy, maybe 1 heavy. Thanks for the help fellas
> 
> Jeremy


Jawjacker is adjustable you can use light action all the way up to heavy action.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

To confirm if you head over to icefishohio.com there is a thread with a note from ODNR confirming they are considered a tip up. The guys on the forum suggested printing it out and carrying it with you incase there ever was an issue.
I tried on last year out of state and was impressed with it so much I went to order one as soon as I got home and came to find out they were gone for the season. 
Did not want to miss out this year so I snatched one up.
One guy on here has a youtube video of him using the jaw jacker. He struggeld a little to get it set up because I think it was new to him but if you set it a few times it is very simple. The pressure can be set for even the smallest fish and is impressive.
The video will prove my point.
Check it out starting at around the 6:28 mark


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I'll have my display of 125 Jaw Jackers on hand within the next 10 days. The price will be the same as going direct at $36.95 each, and it will save you the shipping charges......Mark

Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7231 ST RT 14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Shop
330-221-5213 Cell


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I got mine from Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo last year...just never got a chance to use...looking forward to it though.


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

Just got mine today. I was not expecting 2 jigs, that was a sweet addition. 

Jeremy


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Jigs look nice too!


----------

